# Manuelli or not???



## rebeccasala (Feb 23, 2004)

Dimitri, I can´t send you a direct e-mail, because I am away in Andorra. Just click on the following link--it is a 5 inch Manuelli sold by Aquascape. A carbon copy of what I sent you, even in terms of its size.

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/CandyPress/...p?idCategory=85

Regards
Jose


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

It's a Manueli.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that is a manny..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That fish I concur is a manuelli.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Mods please close this topic since Jose start it only to show me the actual colours of the fish he send me!(by the pic i believe that this is Jonas Manny correct me if wrong)
Thanks
Jim


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> husky_jim Posted on Mar 15 2004, 06:03 AM
> Mods please close this topic since Jose start it only to show me the actual colours of the fish he send me!(by the pic i believe that this is Jonas Manny correct me if wrong)
> Thanks
> Jim


As you wish.


----------

